# Minimum Feed Rate control with hot weather and probe alarms on Rec Tec



## sandyut (May 13, 2019)

hi guys,

Disclaimer: Sorry if this is well known and my rookieness is showing...

since i bought my RT-700 in the middle of winter, last weekend was the first time its been used in temps over 75F (78 to be exact) and it was blazing sunshine.  I was trying to run it at 180 (LO/Extreme Smoke) and temps kept creeping up.

I ended up rolling the minimum feed rate to the lowest setting 3 and that fixed it pretty fast.  I used the setting controller on the app.  *Where I also found the probe alarms in the app!*

I talked Rec Tec this morning and they confirmed this was the correct adjustment for the warm temps and lower set points.  they thought three was a touch low and that it takes a little while for the controller to learn and adjust to a change in this setting.

I also since found a video on the Rec Tec site explaining how the min feed rate can also be used to compensate for pellets that burn cooler (or warmer I suppose).


----------



## daveomak (May 14, 2019)

That's good info...  Can you post what you found ??  Where you found it ??  
Some folks may like pictures, like me...  I like pictures....   

Dave


----------



## mike243 (May 15, 2019)

Your feed rate is what PB has a P setting for to fine tune the pellet feed, the older only works on smoke setting whereas the newer can be controlled on any setting, very good feature imo


----------



## sandyut (May 15, 2019)

rec tec called me shortly after I emailed them to discuss.  basically on a hot day in the sun, the min feed rate default was putting out too many pellets to maintain 180 degrees (it over shot it).  above the 180 (LO) setting the controller varies the rate to maintain the set temp.  at 180 tho the min setting may need to be reduced to keep it at 180 and not overshoot that set point. 

in reverse, if the smoker could not hold 180 and dropped below or flamed out, then you can turn it up above the default to compensate for lower quality pellets.  i ran mine at the default all winter without issue.

One day I will have my smoking patio with a roof and shade.  then the sun, rain, snow factors will be eliminated.

here is the vid from rec Tec


----------

